# Lowballer Twin Envelope Filter Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (May 3, 2022)

Lowballer Twin Envelope Filter - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Electro-Harmonix Bassballs




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Diynot (May 3, 2022)

Yes! Waiting patiently… but per my standard mod protocol, I will be making the distortion switch a footswitch


----------



## cwsquared (May 3, 2022)

Diynot said:


> [...] per my standard mod protocol, I will be making the distortion switch a footswitch


Oh, that sounds good.


----------



## Diynot (May 3, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> Oh, that sounds good.


If I get really motivated, I might use an intelligent relay switch for momentary/latching functions.
Edit: that may not work in this situation since it’s a spdt


----------

